# Umstieg von Konsole auf PC



## Aijko (17. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich spiele bisher nur auf der XBox One. Aber jetzt wo die neue XBox auf dem Markt ist, würde ich gerne umsteigen und auf dem PC spielen. Auf der XBox stört es mich mit den Abos die man haben muss um Online spielen zu können. 

Kann  mir jemand mal Infos geben, welche Komponenten zum spielen gut  sind. Ich mache kein VR. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2020)

Die wichtigste Frage zunächst lautet, wieviel möchtest du ausgeben. 
Neben dem reinen PC musst du auch die Kosten für Monitor, Tastatur, Maus und ggf. Soundsystem mit einbeziehen. Das XBox One Gamepad funktioniert hingegen wunderbar auch am PC.

Für den Monitor empfehle ich zum Einstieg mal folgenden: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01N2Z7OZT...&colid=J5UYUX5QRCIT&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1
Der hat 27 Zoll, ein IPS Display und 1440p sowie Freesync (nur sinnvoll bei einer AMD Grafikkarte) und kostet mit ca. 260 Euro nicht allzu viel. Als 4k Modell kostet er mit 360 Euro einen Hunderter mehr. 

Ansonsten kann folgender Artikel schon mal einen guten Überblick bieten: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...ealen-Spiele-Rechner-zusammenstellen-1350635/


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Aijko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich spiele bisher nur auf der XBox One. Aber jetzt wo die neue XBox auf dem Markt ist, würde ich gerne umsteigen und auf dem PC spielen. Auf der XBox stört es mich mit den Abos die man haben muss um Online spielen zu können.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist da, wie auch Spiritogre sagt, was du ausgeben willst. Denn eine Xbox One hat, vor allem falls du vom Sofa aus an einem TV spielst, eine Grafik, bei der ein PC für 600-700€ nicht ausreichen wird, damit du einen Vorteil siehst. Falls es Dir nur um das Vermeiden der Gebühren geht, kannst du natürlich auch für ca 600€ nen PC bekommen, der für Full-HD ganz gut reicht.

Wenn du nen richtig guten PC willst, wird es natürlich teurer. Hier ein Special von letztem Monat, in dem vier PCs als "Konsolen-Ersatz" vorgeschlagen werden: https://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-The...aystation-5-ps5-xbox-series-x-gaming-1360065/   falls der PC kein "Mini"-PC sein muss, gehen auch die starken PCs ein gutes Stück günstiger.


Aber wenn du sagt, was du ausgeben kannst, dann wäre ein Rat einfacher.


----------



## Aijko (17. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 

Also ich hatte so mit 800 bis 900 gerechnet. Der Tower kann auch ruhig groß sein, da er in mein PC Fach kommt. Also ich wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt über den Fernseher spielen, da meine Freundin auch gerne Fernsehen schaut und ich dann nicht spielen kann.


----------



## McTrevor (17. November 2020)

Statt eines Soundsystems empfehle ich im Übrigen Kopfhörer. Insbesondere, wenn man mit der Holden zusammenwohnt.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (17. November 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Statt eines Soundsystems empfehle ich im Übrigen Kopfhörer. Insbesondere, wenn man mit der Holden zusammenwohnt.



Ich muss auch sagen, seitdem ich meine Noice Cancelling Kopfhörer habe, nutze ich die beim Zocken/Musikhören/etc. wesentlich öfter als meine teure Teufel-Anlage. Von daher - durchaus eine Alternative.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Statt eines Soundsystems empfehle ich im Übrigen Kopfhörer. Insbesondere, wenn man mit der Holden zusammenwohnt.


Wobei auch das natürlich ein Thema für sich ist. Je höherwertiger der Kopfhörer, desto mehr wird z.B. eine gute Soundkarte Pflicht, auch wenn der Onboard-Sound im Bereich bis 50 Euro Kopfhörer oder 100 Euro Aktivlautsprecher durchaus gut ist. Bei meinen Kopfhörern von Denon hört man den Qualitätsunterschied schon deutlich.


----------



## McTrevor (17. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei auch das natürlich ein Thema für sich ist. Je höherwertiger der Kopfhörer, desto mehr wird z.B. eine gute Soundkarte Pflicht, auch wenn der Onboard-Sound im Bereich bis 50 Euro Kopfhörer oder 100 Euro Aktivlautsprecher durchaus gut ist. Bei meinen Kopfhörern von Denon hört man den Qualitätsunterschied schon deutlich.



Da lobe ich mir meine Heavy-Metal geschädigten Ohren. Da tun es auch Ohrstöpsel aus dem Kaugummi-Automaten. 

Aber im Ernst, habe so uralte 40 Euro-Ohrmuscheln von Philipps über Klinke. Reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## LesterPG (17. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei auch das natürlich ein Thema für sich ist. Je höherwertiger der Kopfhörer, desto mehr wird z.B. eine gute Soundkarte Pflicht, auch wenn der Onboard-Sound im Bereich bis 50 Euro Kopfhörer oder 100 Euro Aktivlautsprecher durchaus gut ist. Bei meinen Kopfhörern von Denon hört man den Qualitätsunterschied schon deutlich.


Ja, vor allem das Alter bzw die Hörqualität des Nutzers nicht vergessen !
Wenn ich denke wie viel schwerhörig "Audiphile" ich in der Region 40+ kenne. 

IdR langt es bei gesetzten Personen auf gute Tests zu achten und Onboard Sound zu verwenden wenn man kein Billigboard kauft.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Aijko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> Also ich hatte so mit 800 bis 900 gerechnet. Der Tower kann auch ruhig groß sein, da er in mein PC Fach kommt. Also ich wollte jetzt nicht unbedingt über den Fernseher spielen, da meine Freundin auch gerne Fernsehen schaut und ich dann nicht spielen kann.



Sind es 800-900€ NUR für die Hardware? Oder inklusive Monitor? Tastatur? Windows? Hast du schon einen PC, bei dem du ggf. was übernehmen kannst?


Ansonsten wäre für 900€ ein gutes Setting, rein von den Eckdaten her:

Ryzen 5 3600 oder Core i5-10400F => 150-180€
2x8GB oder 2x16GB RAM => 50 bis 110 Euro
Mainboard: 80-100€. Falls du übertakten willst, dann mehr.
Gehäuse: 50-70€
Netzteil: 60-80€
CPU-Kühler: 20-30€
Laufwerke: für Windows auf jeden Fall eine schnelle SSD M.2 ab 2500 MB/s. Die Frage ist, welche Kombi du nimmst. zb mit 480-512GB => 60-70€ plus Festplatte 1000GB für 40€ => zusammen 100-110€. Oder vlt mehr SSD-Platz? 980-1000GB kosten 110-120€. Oder mehr Festplattenplatz? 2000GB kosten 50-60€.

Nehmen wir mal an, 16GB RAM und 480GB SSD und 1000GB Festplatte => das macht ca 600€. Dann kannst du noch eine AMD RX 5600 XT für 280 Euro dazunehmen. Die nächstteurere Karte  ist eine Nvidia RTX 2060 für 300€, die ist nicht oder nur ganz wenig schneller. Dann kommt mit plus 10 bis 14 % Leistung eine RX 5700, die aber direkt ab 350€ kostet. 

Falls du was in einem Komplett-PC suchst, wäre das zB so was hier https://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p1791   der ist zwar an manchen Teilen ein BISSCHEN weniger "gut" als das, was ich vorschlage, aber die CPU ist kaum schwächer, das Mainboard ok, die SSD liegt nur ein wenig unter 2500MB/s, das Netzteil ist ein Markenmodell, es ist keine Festplatte drin... aber gut 800€ mit Windows ist nicht verkehrt. 

Bei Deinem Budget kommt eine noch teurere Karte nicht in Frage, außer du kannst einiges vom alten PC übernehmen.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2020)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Da lobe ich mir meine Heavy-Metal geschädigten Ohren. Da tun es auch Ohrstöpsel aus dem Kaugummi-Automaten.
> 
> Aber im Ernst, habe so uralte 40 Euro-Ohrmuscheln von Philipps über Klinke. Reicht mir vollkommen.





LesterPG schrieb:


> Ja, vor allem das Alter bzw die Hörqualität des Nutzers nicht vergessen !
> Wenn ich denke wie viel schwerhörig "Audiphile" ich in der Region 40+ kenne.
> 
> IdR langt es bei gesetzten Personen auf gute Tests zu achten und Onboard Sound zu verwenden wenn man kein Billigboard kauft.



Meine Frau sagt mir auch ständig, ich höre zu schlecht. Kann natürlich sein, dass es nicht an meinen Ohren liegt ... 
Meine Denon sind aus dem 400 - 500 Euro Bereich, also etwa in der Klasse der Sennheiser 600er Serie und ich höre schon noch deutliche Unterschiede zu 100 Euro Kopfhörern, ganz so schlimm kann es mit meinen Ohren auch im Alter also auch nicht sein. 

Ich habe mir letztens sogar Buds gegönnt, von 150 auf 90 Euro runtergesetzt. Und die wiederum finde ich, klingen wie gute 50 Euro kabelgebundene Kopfhörer. Allerdings kann ich auch die maximal drei, vier Stunden tragen, dann wird es unangenehm. Aber besser als früher die Ohrstöpsel, da taten mir immer nach zehn Minuten die Ohren weh. Ich wollte bei Buds auch maximal 100 Euro ausgeben, das sind letztlich Wegwerfprodukte, wenn der Akku irgendwann kaputt ist. Als Bluetooth Headset sind sie aber dennoch äußerst praktisch, ich nutze sie täglich beim Gassi gehen und höre auch eher Podcasts als Musik mit. 

Sprich, mit anderen Worten, auch bei niedrigeren Anforderungen an den Klang würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt unter 50 Euro gehen sondern mindestens in der Sennheiser 400er Reihe loslegen, sprich 50 bis 150 Euro sollte man schon ausgeben. Sennheiser empfinde ich als schön ausgewogen und angenehm vom Klang. Meine Denon Music Maniac, die es leider nicht mehr gibt, sind merklich Bass lastiger, was sie wiederum meinem Empfinden nach besser für Spiele und "Krachmusik"  ^^ macht. Philips kann ich nichts zu sagen, ich hatte mal welche aus den frühen 70ern, noch mit Stecker mit Pins, die hatten einen sehr guten Klang aber Philips hat auch 10 bis 20 Euro Kopfhörer und die sind Megaschrott.


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt mir auch ständig, ich höre zu schlecht. Kann natürlich sein, dass es nicht an meinen Ohren liegt ...
> Meine Denon sind aus dem 400 - 500 Euro Bereich, also etwa in der Klasse der Sennheiser 600er Serie und ich höre schon noch deutliche Unterschiede zu 100 Euro Kopfhörern, ganz so schlimm kann es mit meinen Ohren auch im Alter also auch nicht sein.
> 
> Ich habe mir letztens sogar Buds gegönnt, von 150 auf 90 Euro runtergesetzt. Und die wiederum finde ich, klingen wie gute 50 Euro kabelgebundene Kopfhörer. Allerdings kann ich auch die maximal drei, vier Stunden tragen, dann wird es unangenehm. Aber besser als früher die Ohrstöpsel, da taten mir immer nach zehn Minuten die Ohren weh. Ich wollte bei Buds auch maximal 100 Euro ausgeben, das sind letztlich Wegwerfprodukte, wenn der Akku irgendwann kaputt ist. Als Bluetooth Headset sind sie aber dennoch äußerst praktisch, ich nutze sie täglich beim Gassi gehen und höre auch eher Podcasts als Musik mit.
> ...


 Es gibt auch echt gute, günstige Kopfhörer. zb die von Superlux sind für Preis von oft nur 30-40€ sehr gut und vielen für an die 100€ überlegen. Aber "50 bis 150 Euro" zu sagen, das ist ein RIESENbereich, finde ich. Mehr als 150€ ist ja schon die absolute Ausnahme, selbst ab 100€ ist sicher aus Sicht der meisten Leute schon eher "Luxus" - 50 bis 150 Euro kommt mir vor, als würde man bei Autos sagen "also, da sollte man nicht nur 12.000 bis 25.000€ ausgeben, aber so 25.000 bis 110.000 Euro, DAS sollte man schon ausgeben!"  

Ich hab zB , da ich auch Musik mache, sehr "gute" Kopfhörer für den Studio-Betrieb, die den Sound gut auflösen und etliche Details zeigen. Ich hab aber auch mal ein 30€-Headset gekauft für meine Xbox, und das hört sich auch an meinem PC erstaunlich detalliert für den Preis an. Umgekehrt war ich von Kopfhörern für mein Smartphone schon oft SEHR enttäuscht, da war der Klang für 70-90€-Kopfhörer schlechter als bei meinen Studiokopfhörern (was ja auch okay ist bei dem Preis), aber auch schlechter als bei anderen für nur 30-40€. und ich meine "schlechter" im Sinne "weniger Details, dumpfer Klang". Ich VERMUTE, die sollten nach "viel bass" klingen, was ja manch einer toll findet. Für Gaming aber ist das Bockmist, wenn die Details fehlen. 

Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Geschmack an - manche finden einen Kopfhörer "schlecht", weil der Sound ihnen nicht gefällt, nicht weil er Details verschweigt oder so 


Aber so oder so: das wird jetzt ne "Kopfhörerkaufberatung", obwohl wir noch nicht mal wissen, ob er nicht schon längst welche hat oder lieber auf Boxen setzt und ein PC-Zimmer hätte...


----------



## Spiritogre (17. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch echt gute, günstige Kopfhörer. zb die von Superlux sind für Preis von oft nur 30-40€ sehr gut und vielen für an die 100€ überlegen. Aber "50 bis 150 Euro" zu sagen, das ist ein RIESENbereich, finde ich. Mehr als 150€ ist ja schon die absolute Ausnahme, selbst ab 100€ ist sicher aus Sicht der meisten Leute schon eher "Luxus" - 50 bis 150 Euro kommt mir vor, als würde man bei Autos sagen "also, da sollte man nicht nur 12.000 bis 25.000€ ausgeben, aber so 25.000 bis 110.000 Euro, DAS sollte man schon ausgeben!"


Lol, jetzt übertreibst du aber drastisch. Ich habe 50 bis 150 genannt, weil da die Klangqualität oftmals schon sehr gut ist aber man da auch am deutlichsten noch Unterschiede hört. Ab 150 Euro aufwärts muss man dann schon oft wirklich gute Ohren haben, um noch einen Qualitätsunterschied zu hören. 

Bei Autos würde ich sagen, der Sprung von 12.500 - 25.000 Euro ist die Einstiegsklasse, ab 25.000 bis 45.000 liegen dann die guten Durchschnittsautos und alles darüber ist dann Komfort bzw. Luxus, den man sich gönnen kann, wenn man es sich leisten kann. Auf die Kopfhörer umgemünzt würde das also heißen 30 - 50 Euro ist die Einstiegsklasse, 50 bis 150 Euro die Standardklasse und darüber dann die "Luxusklasse" für ambitioniertere Hörer. 



> Ich hab zB , da ich auch Musik mache, sehr "gute" Kopfhörer für den Studio-Betrieb, die den Sound gut auflösen und etliche Details zeigen. Ich hab aber auch mal ein 30€-Headset gekauft für meine Xbox, und das hört sich auch an meinem PC erstaunlich detalliert für den Preis an. Umgekehrt war ich von Kopfhörern für mein Smartphone schon oft SEHR enttäuscht, da war der Klang für 70-90€-Kopfhörer schlechter als bei meinen Studiokopfhörern (was ja auch okay ist bei dem Preis), aber auch schlechter als bei anderen für nur 30-40€. und ich meine "schlechter" im Sinne "weniger Details, dumpfer Klang". Ich VERMUTE, die sollten nach "viel bass" klingen, was ja manch einer toll findet. Für Gaming aber ist das Bockmist, wenn die Details fehlen.
> 
> Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Geschmack an - manche finden einen Kopfhörer "schlecht", weil der Sound ihnen nicht gefällt, nicht weil er Details verschweigt oder so


Natürlich spielt persönlicher Geschmack auch eine wichtige Rolle. Deswegen sollte man notfalls selbst Probe hören. 
Was "Smartphone-Kopfhörer" angeht, ich schrieb ja von meinen Samsung Buds, die haben UVP 150 Euro, gekostet haben sie 90 Euro und klanglich liegen sie im Bereich 50 Euro. Wobei man da Bedenken muss, die sind halt kabellos und fungieren auch als Headset, dafür dass das Mikro im Ohr steckt ist die Qualität übrigens ausgezeichnet. Die 40 Euro Aufpreis sehe ich also als Preis für die Extrafeatures im Vergleich zu normalen Kopfhörern.



> Aber so oder so: das wird jetzt ne "Kopfhörerkaufberatung", obwohl wir noch nicht mal wissen, ob er nicht schon längst welche hat oder lieber auf Boxen setzt und ein PC-Zimmer hätte...


Ähm, ja, wir schweifen ab, sorry. 
Es ist natürlich so, dass man über jede einzelne Komponente seitenlang schwadronieren kann...


----------



## LesterPG (17. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagt mir auch ständig, ich höre zu schlecht. Kann natürlich sein, dass es nicht an meinen Ohren liegt ...
> Meine Denon sind aus dem 400 - 500 Euro Bereich, also etwa in der Klasse der Sennheiser 600er Serie und ich höre schon noch deutliche Unterschiede zu 100 Euro Kopfhörern, ganz so schlimm kann es mit meinen Ohren auch im Alter also auch nicht sein.


Das gemeine am "schlecht hören" ist es das man Dinge in Relation zum guten Rest wahrnimmt.

Nicht umsonst konnte jemand mit Hördefekt vor einigen Jahren als Einziger weitgehenst zuverlässig MP3 Komprimierte Tonquellen erkennen. 


Probe Hören ist auf jeden Fall immer ein sehr guter Tip !


----------



## McDrake (17. November 2020)

Jetzt vergrault den neuen User doch nicht mit solchem Nerd-Talk 
Es reicht schon, dass er eine Freundin hat und sie beim TV-Schauen nicht stören will.

Eine Soundkarte kann man später immer noch einbauen.
Ein gutes Headset ist sicher empfehlenswert. 
Aber genau wegen solchen Themen wenden sich Konsolenspieler wieder ab:
Zu viele Infos von zu vielen Leuten für zu viel "Irrelevantes".

Da ist man bei Konsolen schon bessere dran


----------



## Herbboy (17. November 2020)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Lol, jetzt übertreibst du aber drastisch. Ich habe 50 bis 150 genannt, weil da die Klangqualität oftmals schon sehr gut ist aber man da auch am deutlichsten noch Unterschiede hört. Ab 150 Euro aufwärts muss man dann schon oft wirklich gute Ohren haben, um noch einen Qualitätsunterschied zu hören.


 Schon klar, aber ich hätte eher einen Satz erwartet wie "also, unter 50€ eher nicht, wenn dann direkt 50-80€" - so war das gemeint   denn 150€ ist halt direkt das 3-fache von 50€ und fast das vierfache, wenn man an sich eher an 40€ dachte. Die Diskrepanz fand ich halt etwas kurios  




> Was "Smartphone-Kopfhörer" angeht, ich schrieb ja von meinen Samsung Buds, die haben UVP 150 Euro, gekostet haben sie 90 Euro und klanglich liegen sie im Bereich 50 Euro. Wobei man da Bedenken muss, die sind halt kabellos und fungieren auch als Headset, dafür dass das Mikro im Ohr steckt ist die Qualität übrigens ausgezeichnet. Die 40 Euro Aufpreis sehe ich also als Preis für die Extrafeatures im Vergleich zu normalen Kopfhörern.


 Ich meinte mit meinen Smartphone-Kopfhörer keine kabellosen "Buds" - dass die oft relativ wenig Klang gemessen am Preis liefern, ist klar. Ich meinte kabelgebundene, die man auch am PC verwenden könnte. Ich wollte damit auch nur ausdrücken, dass der Preis nicht alles ist und es auch recht günstige und trotzdem gute Kopfhörer gibt.


----------

